# plus sized rider w/ plus sized feet >.<



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

check this out Size 12 Mens Riding Boots - Free Shipping & Return Shipping - Shoebuy.com they're all size 12. some are mens but look nice!


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ooooooo I really like the ariats in the mens. The greenish ones. Now... to spend 230 bucks on some boots lol I better start saving....but I bet if they are ariats they are comfy! Thanks


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I liked those too! But yea, i didnt look at prices til after i posted. I would never spend that much, but a good pair of boots is probably worth their weight in gold


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I understand your problem, although not as big as yours (no pun intended) it's hard for me to find shoes/boots in women's sizes. I wear a 11wide, or 12 in womens, usually 10 wide in mens..... And dress shoes... Thank goodness I rarely go anywhere where I need them! 

Good luck with finding a good pair!


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

its nice to know someone has the same problem. Its odd though because I have heels and clog heels that are cute and size 12. And I can fit into those great...but yes they are starting to collect dust... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm an 11 in women's & a 10 1/2 in men's but I have found certain store by searching online that carry my sizes in store..... I love my Ariats! My hubby is a 14 so I totally understand your frustration on finding boots. Look up Drysdsles.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

Boots at BootBarn.com: Cowboy Boots, Western Boots, Motorcycle Boots, Work Boots and more! has a large selection of cowboy boots in lots of sizes. You can choose the size and style you want to narrow your search!

There are lots of mens boots in large sizes available, and bootbarn.com even has a few womens cowboy boot styles in size 12!

good luck!


----------



## Requiem (Jun 13, 2010)

I wear a pair of Ariat mens' work boots, although they don't really look like them... They look more like riding boots, but they're extremely durable and they actually fit in my stirrups without a problem, (well, as little as a problem as you can manage when you have feet like mine. )

I have ridiculously wide feet; I could wear about an eight in women's if it weren't for how wide they are, so I actually wear a 10 in mens' boots. I like my Ariats because they're wide enough to be comfortable but are still alright to ride in. The only problem is that my legs have gotten even more muscular from how heavy the things are! :lol:


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol I know how that goes with the heavyness of the work boots, the other day I wore them all day and switched to tennis shoes.... I was shocked lol
Thanks everyone for all the great cites at least now I have some selection. I actually found a pink western boot (like hot pink) in mens on the boot barn website....and a pair of purple ones! Awesome! Now....to save money cause I want both pairs....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Raisa, I have similar problem: I wear 10 or 11 and need wide calf, wide foot, and whatever else wide (or the boot pushes on my bones in very uncomfortable way). So far Mountain Horse worked the best for me (it's on wider side). 

Edit: I was talking about English.... Didn't pay attention you want western...


----------



## TrailRidingGemini (Oct 28, 2011)

OH!! I got a big prob with foot wear, always have... ive got really short feet (not small, just short) i wear a 7-7 1/2 and sometimes i can fit a childrens 5... i know scattered sizes huh... but my major issue is that my feet are wide and my calves (ugh my calves) my calves are and extra wide.. i cant even find rubber boots that will fit with socks on... even if i try and 8 the foot is too big but my calves always get suctioned into them and it takes my fiance to literally pull, yank, squeeze and shake them off of me (with a loud suctioning noise that resembles the sound of flatulence)... in order to actually be able to use my ariat paddock boots, i had to let my mom borrow them for a year or so to get them properly broken in, otherwise it would crush my pinky toes... and ive had to buy extra large half chaps (which are waaaay to long and look rediculous around my ankle area).. i have really short legs too... so i guess you could say i myself resemble a human ferret....

oh and theres no way i can wear western boots, other wise the top of the boot rubs on my calf and causes really painfull wounds that feel like burns


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Eh I was thinking about investing in some mountain horse boots (I have been having a western/english confusion) and have finally decided to stay english lol and especially since they're on sale in Dover catalogue.
And TrailRidingGem - have you tried the fuller fillies half chaps? I did but the calves were way huge on me (I cannot fit into regular half chaps or fuller fillies) I have like a tiny bit over the average calf size so it makes finding boots/half chaps/and breeches impossible. The plus sized is always huge on my legs... but my tummy makes up for it lol I am hoping the mountain horse boots fir well.


----------

